# Emule und wine = will nicht :(

## schlappo

Hi

Ich hab irgendwo gelesen das der Emule auch mit wine läuft und da wollt ich das gleich mal ausprobieren, aber bei mir schmiert wine mit ner Fehlermeldung ab   :Confused: 

Ok der Reihe nach:

Also ich hab hier Gentoo 1.4rc2 installiert, 

dann hab ich XWindows und wine20021125 per emerge installiert

-> Xwindwos läuft und das installieren von Emule0.26d per wine ging auch

die DLL's hab ich auch noch installiert:

```

[AppDefaults\\eMule.exe\\DllOverrides] 

"commctrl" = "native" 

"comctl32" = "native" 

"shdocvw" = "native" 

"shlwapi" = "native"

"Msvcp60" = "native" 

"oleacc" = "native"

```

wenn ich jetzt emule mit wine emule.exe aufrufe fängt wine an und stellt mir auch ein Fenster dar, bloß nach einer Weile ist das Fenster wieder weg und ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

wine emule.exe 

/usr/bin/wine: line 48:  4347 Terminated              "$RUNWINE" --debugmsg -all "$@"

ich kann damit nicht richtig was anfangen, ausser das es abgestürzt ist   :Crying or Very sad: 

kann mir jemand eine lauffähige Kombination von Wine und Emule sagen mit der ich es noch probieren könnte?

sollte ich vielleicht ein aktuelles wine aus dem cvs installieren? wie komm ich den eigentlich an ein ebuild aus dem CVS? (emerge ..... ? null Plan  :Sad: 

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wenn meine wine-Config gebraucht wird poste ich die auch noch

Danke

Schlappo

----------

## Carlo

Hast Du es denn schon mal mit mldonkey probiert?

Carlo

----------

## schlappo

Moin

den mldonkey hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Bis vor kurzem hatte ich Edonkey (Commandline mit PHPdonkey) laufen. Bis ich jetzt mal Emule ausprobiert habe, da ich mit dem Donkey fast nix mehr bekommen habe und bei dem Emule bin ich fast umgefallen. Ich hab auf einmal Dateien bekommen, wo ich beim Edonkey dachte die gibt es nicht mehr. 

Nutzt der mldonkey den eigentlich auch das Creditsystem vom Emule, sodass man auch was bekommt und nicht nur der Upload voll ist?

Gruss

Schlappo

----------

## xonit

hi,

probirs mal damit http://personal.inet.fi/cool/tiku/lmule/index.html das ist emule für linux . btw. das creditsystem ist doch total bescheuert wenn es nicht genügend quellen gibt hilft das auch nix. ausserdem ist die uploadrate von emule auch ned so toll als das man sich beschweren könnte. mldonkey liefert bei mir 14 up und 40 - 90 k down je nach dem wie viele quellen online sind.

bye

xonit

----------

## Carlo

 *schlappo wrote:*   

> Nutzt der mldonkey den eigentlich auch das Creditsystem vom Emule, sodass man auch was bekommt und nicht nur der Upload voll ist?

 

Aus dem Changelog: 

2002/12/18: Simon (tag release-2-01-3)

  - Removed the Credit System. The world is already unfair enough, no need

      to bring a monetary system here. Moreover, it prevents correct downloads

      from other mldonkey clients !

Mit der Begründung gehe ich zwar nicht konform, aber meine Antwort lautet trotzdem ja. mldonkey vergibt zwar keine Credits, aber ob man selber Credits bekommt, hängt nur vom verwendeten Client des jeweiligen Gegenüber ab. Von Emules gibt's Credits, von anderen halt nicht. Da insgesamt das Credit-System (auch) dazu führt, daß seltene Dateien schlechter erreichbar sind, gereicht ein Anteil nicht Credits vergebender Clients dem eDonkey-Netz nur zum Vorteil.

Carlo

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

müsste es dann nicht so sein, dass man mit mldonkey bessere Download-Raten hat, als mit Emule? Leider kann ich dies nämlich nicht feststellen. Ich habe einen Up von 20kB eingestellt und versorge das Netz schön fleissig mit Dateien. Nur bekomme tu ich dafür nichts (oder zumindest nicht viel). Auch bei Dateien, bei denen ich weiss, dass es mehrere Hundert (wenn nicht Tausend) Quellen im Netz gibt, kann ich froh sein, wenn ich eine Downloadrate von 10 bis maximal 20kB habe. Finde das schon seltsam, denn unter Win/Emule waren eher 80-100kB Standard.

Btw. mal eine andere Frage: verträgt sich wine (Portage) mit winex (Transgaming)?

----------

## Carlo

 *A.Stranger wrote:*   

> müsste es dann nicht so sein, dass man mit mldonkey bessere Download-Raten hat, als mit Emule?

 

Nein, eher umgekehrt, weil sich die Emule-Nutzer quasi immer gegenseitig den Ball zuschieben können. In der Praxis sollte das aber nicht so viel ausmachen.

 *A.Stranger wrote:*   

> Leider kann ich dies nämlich nicht feststellen. Ich habe einen Up von 20kB eingestellt und versorge das Netz schön fleissig mit Dateien. Nur bekomme tu ich dafür nichts (oder zumindest nicht viel).

 

Welche Upload-Bandbreite steht Dir denn zur Verfügung? 20kb sind in etwa der Anschlag, wenn Du 192kbps Upload-Bandbreite hast. 

 *A.Stranger wrote:*   

> ... kann ich froh sein, wenn ich eine Downloadrate von 10 bis maximal 20kB habe. Finde das schon seltsam, denn unter Win/Emule waren eher 80-100kB Standard.

 

Mit durchschnittlich 80-100kB saugst Du als normaler DSL-Nutzer das System aus. Schließlich kann nur das als Download eintrudeln, was als Upload-Bandbreite zur Verfügung steht. Das durchschnittliche Verhältnis von Upload zu Download sollte 1:2 nicht übersteigen, ansonsten schadest Du dem eDonkey-Netz, weil andere sich übervorteilt fühlen.

Carlo

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

hab ne 2MBit/512kBit-Leitung. Ich muss/will ja auch gar nicht ständig mit 100kB saugen. Ich wäre auch schon froh, wenn ich so schnell saugen würde, wie ich hergebe.

----------

## Carlo

Hm, bei 512kbps up bzw. den 20KB die Du anbietest ist Dein Download nun wirklich eher kümmerlich.

Carlo

----------

## schlappo

Hi

Wegen dem Missverhältniss zwischen Up und Download hab ich ja Emule getestet gehabt und bin ja fast umgefallen. Bei Edonkey hatte ich so zum Schluß 10kB up und 3-4kB down, wenn das Ding nicht zusammengebrochen ist. Vor Emule hatte ich so etwa 15kB Download. Als ich meine Edonkey-Files genommen habe und bei Emule reingelegt hab da saugte das Teil so mit 80kB! Wie gesagt Edonkey 4kB Emule teilweise 80kB   :Confused:  . Schade eigentlich das der Edonkey nicht mehr richtig ging, da ich mir alles schön unter Linux zusammengebaut hatte, naja muss halt was neues her   :Cool: 

So ich werd mal den lmule ausprobieren vielleicht bekomme ich das Teil zum laufen  :Smile: 

Bye Schlappo

----------

## tunderb

Hallo,

kann es vielleicht sein das ihr eure Rechner alle hinter einer Firewall bzw. via NAT an einem Router hängen habt ?.

Wenn dann nicht zus. die entsprechenden Ports freigegeben / umgemappt sind. Kann Emule sich nur mit anderen Rechnern verbinden die nicht hinter einer Firewall sind. Und das sind halt nicht so viele.

Als ich das bei mir noch nicht umgestellt hatte, kam ich so auf Download von 10-15 kb/s bei 12 kb/s upload.

Jetzt nach der Änderung liege ich so bei 30-60 kb/s nach ca. 15-30 min Onlinezeit.

Schaut euch doch einfach mal mit dem Stichwort "LOWID" und "Edonkey" im Internet um.

mfg

Torsten

----------

## MrTom

Hi!

Die gute Nachricht. Ich kann etwas helfen. Die schlechte Nachricht. Das alles hilft auch nur für max. 30 Minuten:

 *schlappo wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Ich hab irgendwo gelesen das[/url] der [/url]Emule auch mit wine läuft und da wollt ich das gleich mal ausprobieren, aber bei mir schmiert wine mit ner Fehlermeldung ab  
> 
> Schlappo

 

Im Dir von emule mit dem Editor Deiner Wahl die "preferences.ini" verändern.

Dort muss "Splashscreen=0" stehen. Ansonsten konnte emule bei mir nicht mal gestartet werden. 

Bei mir fängt dann auch alles super an. Connect zum Server in wenigen Sekunden. Alles besser als unter Win! Aber nach ca. 30 Min oder so. kommt auch bei mir das AUS! 

Habe die Installer-Version verwendet und bestimmt jede Version zwischen 0.22 und 0.26 getestet. DLLs hab ich auch laut mehreren Seiten richtig drin. Werde jetzt mal die DLL von meiner deutschen Win98-CD verwenden. Jetzt hab ich die von einer DLL-Download-Seite drin. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran?

Werde mich nun auch mal an lmule machen! Hab auch schon eine gute Seite wegen Installation gefunden: http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=814599&forum_id=247386

----------

## schlappo

Hi tunderb,

Ich bin zwar hinter einem Firewall, aber die Ports für Emule und Edonkey hab ich eingestellt. Ich hab auch fast immer eine hohe ID, sodass ich die Downloadraten nicht darauf schieben würde. Ich denke eher das hängt mit der Verbreitung des Emule und dem Creditsystem zusammen, sodass für die restlichen Clients nur noch Krümmel abfallen  :Sad: 

@MrTom

Werd ich gleich mal testen vielleicht hab ich mehr Glück  :Smile: 

Einige DLL's hab ich bei der Win98 CD nicht gefunden, die gabs nur auf der Website, irgendwie komisch   :Confused: 

Bye Schlappo

----------

## MrTom

Hi Schlappo

Ist mir noch was aufgefallen / eingefallen !!!!

Meine config:

[AppDefaults\\eMule.exe\\DllOverrides]

"commctrl" = "native"

"comctl32" = "native"

"ole32" = "native"

"oleaut32" = "native"

"rpcrt4" = "native"

"shdocvw" = "native"

"shlwapi" = "native"

Wine hab ich auch 20021125.

----------

## schlappo

Hi MrTom

also jetzt ist er erstmal beim laden nicht abgestürzt   :Laughing:  Danke !!

so jetzt werd ich mal alles einstellen und testen mal sehen wie lange das Ding läuft  :Smile: 

Bye Schlappo

----------

